# What Prop Is YOUR, Most Prize Posesion?



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

Mine is an old metal and and wooden trunk that I managed to get through extremely lucky circumstances. 

Ok, story time! I happened to be visiting a house I was planning to rent as the previous renters were moving out, and I was told that they were headed to the dump and that I could pick anything I wanted from their truck bed before they left. I actually ended up claiming almost everything, but the best find was the first thing I laid eyes on - this trunk! It was filled with fabric scraps too which is perfect for me since I sew my own costumes and clothes all of the time. At first, I thought it was a paper-covered Halloween decoration (which is why I loved it), but I've had my family look over it, and they discovered that, not only is it covered in metal leaf, it may actually be some sort of antique as well. And the claw feet are made of a heavy metal, perhaps iron, so it's pretty legit all around. Hands down, my best find ever! 

(Please ignore the Charlie Brown wallpaper.  It's currently being stored in my childhood room at my parents' house until I can get a more permanent residence of my own.)


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Lights and fog machine. Have fog and great lighting, anything can be halloween.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Without a doubt it is Clarence the Clown that Kelloween made for me in last year's Secret Reaper exchange. I am still blown away by him, and so is everyone else who sees him.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Echo...Your trunk is gorgeous! And I love your Peanuts wallpaper. 

PIB...Clarence is amazing. What a great SR gift! 

My most prized prop is my Headless Horseman life-size prop I made last year. He just makes me smile every time I look at him. 

View attachment 203428


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Actually Echo, I am extremely jealous of your Charlie Brown wallpaper AND the trunk!

Mine is the "Skeletal Executioner Who Really Needs a Name". He's getting a makeover this year, because his eyes no longer work, and his hands and cloak have seen better days. He stands 7 ft tall ( thanks to a PVC body over an iron footed sheet music stand scavenged from neighbor's garbage). He was super simple to make (started with a dollar mask on clearance), and doesn't "do" anything, but people like to have their picture taken with him.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> Without a doubt it is Clarence the Clown that Kelloween made for me in last year's Secret Reaper exchange. I am still blown away by him, and so is everyone else who sees him.


You are so lucky! It is fantastic! What a great job Kelloween, if you ever want to sell one I would be interested lol!


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine is the life-sized mummy that I bought from Grandin Road about 5 years ago. It gets the most compliments from TOTs and their parents every time I put it out. I thought it was expensive at the time, but now I think it was well worth the money. I'm planning on buying a second one this year.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

my wife, of course!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm hoping it will be the hearse I'm building...


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Lucky you!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

osenator said:


> my wife, of course!


Once J. sees you called her a prop, there is no doubt in my mind she will be an animated prop.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

There's a few which have more sentimental value than others. It could be my son's rats, or my dauhters jumping spider because how I associate the props with them. Mine however is my big guy Uzzath. He's the demon in the middle who I built this whole scene around. He's the first armature I built and at 6'6 he is intimidating which sets the tone for the garage, the focus on him lets the two pneumatic demons beside him startle the TOT's.


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

I remember seeing the video of this!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmmm. that is kind of a tough question....however, at the moment, I think it is our hearse:


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

Awesome hearse!!!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

http://youtu.be/7fTbZ7aUca0

Not my video but this grave riser is my favorite halloween possession. We call him Benny.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Provably my Flying Crank Ghost, because it was the first real Halloween prop I built.
defenestrator, very nice looking hearse.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll have to give it to my witches collection of ingredient bottles







in particular the unicorn horn







I'm always on the look out for great cheep jars/bottles


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow, that's my dream bottle collection, a_granger! I could look at these pictures all day.  If mine look anywhere near as good as these when I'm done with them, I'll be a happy little witch!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Fred's not the best, but he's the oldest, most versatile, and a year round feature of the yard.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Fred is very cool UnOrthodOx!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

mine is my witches..only because they were my first full size things I made and my first thing I made when I found Halloweenforum and so many people were so helpful when I asked for help with them!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, agranger, those are fabulous!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I am agog at all these spectacular props. If any of them found their way into my collection, I would consider myself a very fortunate haunter indeed. 

Oh wait, I am a fortunate haunter nevertheless. My prize prop is the Victorian display casket featured on Auction Hunters:


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

hard question...i think one of my most prized finds is an early oak turn of century wheelchair and i have two grandfather clocks i am redoing to be "haunted"...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

BlueFrog said:


> I am agog at all these spectacular props. If any of them found their way into my collection, I would consider myself a very fortunate haunter indeed.
> 
> Oh wait, I am a fortunate haunter nevertheless. My prize prop is the Victorian display casket featured on Auction Hunters:



oh wow, that is so cool, what a great casket.........awesome find!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Defenestrator said:


> Hmmm. that is kind of a tough question....however, at the moment, I think it is our hearse:
> 
> View attachment 203457



oh oh oh!!! my first thought would be how could i hide this from my husband, id be hearing ' where do you think you are going to store it?' and i would be all over it saying oh theres room honey trust me i can get it in the garage....lol....how great!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

StacyN said:


> Echo...Your trunk is gorgeous! And I love your Peanuts wallpaper.
> 
> PIB...Clarence is amazing. What a great SR gift!
> 
> ...


this is so impressive, i loved when you did this last year...fantastic work


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

screamqueen2012 said:


> oh oh oh!!! my first thought would be how could i hide this from my husband, id be hearing ' where do you think you are going to store it?' and i would be all over it saying oh theres room honey trust me i can get it in the garage....lol....how great!!


You know, you might be surprised where that hearse fits...I think everyone should build one! 

Believe it or not, it all breaks down completely flat. The sides fold down into the bottom, and the top fits on top of everything like a really weird sandwich. It is all held together with four carriage bolts (appropriately enough) and wing nuts. The sides, front, and rear are retained in place with the fitted cap. 

The wheels can be removed from the axles, and stack neatly as well. Basically, it lays right up on the garage wall behind our Halloween storage bins. 

I'm not saying that it will fit in a linen closet, but it sure takes up less space than my cemetery columns!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

a_granger said:


> in particular the unicorn horn
> View attachment 203482
> 
> I'm always on the look out for great cheep jars/bottles


That is great! What's it made of? Your whole display is pretty awesome. I'd spend forever just looking at it!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Has to be my Grandin Road Headless Horseman (I made the longer cape he is wearing in the picture). He was pricey when considering to buy him, but I coincidentally was awarded a bonus from work and decided to treat myself


----------



## Brian Pyzynski (Dec 16, 2013)

Not my biggest prop, but my most expensive one. So detailed and realistic. I love it!


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

I love all of my props equally but these three are by far the awesomest!! Especially because I got them for a great price!! The Dr. I got for $75 about four years ago, frankenstein I got for $50 three years ago, and the Butler I got for $50 last year in the beginning of October... I was hesitant about the butler because the mouth talking part looked awful, but I added some fake hair and made chops and changed his wardrobe a little and it turned out great!! They are super tall and fun!! Frankie not so much because he doesn't move anymore but he lights up and still looks awesome!!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Mine is the Horseman too. Although I'd like to make a long cape like Frogkid did!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

lisa48317 said:


> That is great! What's it made of? Your whole display is pretty awesome. I'd spend forever just looking at it!


Thanks lisa48317, That one was a total experiment. 
It started with a floral foam core shaped to a cone then layered with air dry clay. I still wan't happy with the shape so added a layer of plaster coated cheesecloth ropes of different diameters to get the spiral the way I wanted. When that dried I added another layer of plaster and after that dried I used some sandpaper to get the texture of growth marks and imperfections. when it was done I painted it with white pearl paint and a light staining to get into the crevices for age.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

my prized possession is my grandin road ventian victoria 

i really want helga too


----------



## JamesButabi (Aug 30, 2012)

Its a tossup! I think my Moldy Mommy rocker is my favorite thought. In the dark with a little uplighting she is just soo creepy. Her lullaby voice with the slow rock just gets people skeeved out.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

What a fantastic idea for a thread! Fantastic props so far.

Favorite prop is my pet doggie:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Hhhhmmmmm....tough question....I love all my props....I like this guy a bunch though.


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Mine is my Jack Skellington. He was the first big prop that I made and when I was making him I thought ok if he doesn't turn out then I'm going with another theme. Luckily he turned out well and I'm on my way to finishing every character from the movie.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Hhhhmmmmm....tough question....I love all my props....I like this guy a bunch though.
> View attachment 204401


This is so cool, love this prop pumpkin5!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Here is mine only because I have been looking for one for almost 3 years! I am leaving it as is...I just finished corpsing some skellies last weekend I think one will sit in the chair.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Mine is our Creature From The Black Lagoon figure. I've wanted a lifesize Creature ever since I saw the movie while watching Chiller Theater and Chilly Billy as a little kid back in the 1960s, and now I have one. He hangs out in the mancave during the off season and will be going to the Jacksonville Toy and Collectables show next month to get autographed by Ricou Browning himself.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Bruzilla, the Creature is awesome!! Where did you find him? Is he a resin type of sculpture or a foam-like prop?


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

He is homemade.  He's a mannequin with a vinyl bust for a head, latex feet, and hands made from Universal Studios gloves with Sculpy claws replacing the original rubber ones. The chest, dorsal fin, and arm/leg fins are also made from Sculpy clay. The skin is Nuvtex faux Boa skin, which is used for auto and boat upholstery, that's bonded to 1/8" neoprene rubber and there are 102 pieces of it on the body.

I couldn't afford to pay $10,000 for one of the fiberglass replicas, and there was no way I would pay $3,000 for that horrible looking replica Universal Studios released a few years ago, so we made this one for well less than $1,000.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2014)

Mine would be this wooden bat that my great-grandfather bought me when I was about 5 years old (I'm almost 30 now).. Sadly, he passed away 15 years ago but the bat has been displayed somewhere in October since the first year I got him. I think it's the memories of us sharing time together that make the bat so special.

Sid


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

a_granger said:


> I'll have to give it to my witches collection of ingredient bottles
> View attachment 203481
> 
> in particular the unicorn horn
> ...


Those are beautiful!


----------



## Jersey Devil (Aug 11, 2014)

I got this guy last year on Craigslist but he was a little dingy and after a little TLC he cleaned up nicely and works pretty well. I especially like the colonial style hat he came with vs the top hats that I seen that came w them normally. His eyes don't move 100% like they are suppose to but overall he is a really great addition.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't have as lavish a collection as many of you, but mine is big enough for people to call me a bit nuts. My favorite is sentimental and small - it's a patchy witch ceramic that my grandmother made. My grandmother died a dozen years ago, and i have almost nothing from her. I almost didn't get it, as it was about to be thrown out with the dregs of my grandfather's stuff when he passed 5 years ago, but I rescued it. She makes me happy, as I can almost feel her presence when I have her lit up. When I'm allowed to drag out and enumerate the halloween stuff - soon! the stipulation is that school must be back in, and it goes back next week- I'll see about snapping a pic of her.


----------



## tarajunki (May 17, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Without a doubt it is Clarence the Clown that Kelloween made for me in last year's Secret Reaper exchange. I am still blown away by him, and so is everyone else who sees him.


Wow! I bow down to the creator of this...wow..Awesome! Love it!


----------



## tarajunki (May 17, 2012)

Terra said:


> What a fantastic idea for a thread! Fantastic props so far.
> 
> Favorite prop is my pet doggie:


Holy crap! Where did you get your "pup"?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

tarajunki said:


> Holy crap! Where did you get your "pup"?


Thank you so much. I made him


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Still my absolute favorite of what I own, and measures an impressive 22" high....


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

My favorite prop is hands down the ScareFactory fireplace.....Even when I decided I wasn't going to do Halloween anymore and was clearing all my props out, I couldn't bring myself to let it go.....ZR


----------



## AF_1977 (Jul 28, 2014)

Mine


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

I LOOOOOVE this!!! Where did you get it!!? 

I must have one.... EDIT: Ohhh man. I found it for myself. Jim Shore piece. Retired. Very expensive on Ebay. Sigh 



sumrtym said:


> Still my absolute favorite of what I own, and measures an impressive 22" high....
> View attachment 211205


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

what a fantastic thread not sure what my favorite prop is have to think on that one. 
I really enjoyed seeing photos of everyone's.


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

WOW!!! You leave me in awe! Such a great talent.


----------



## tarajunki (May 17, 2012)

Terra said:


> Thank you so much. I made him


I am in awe of you..love the video..thanks!!


----------



## Mrs. Barnabas Collins (Aug 12, 2009)

My 35 walley skeletons and bride of Frankenstein


----------



## Mrs. Barnabas Collins (Aug 12, 2009)

I love that clown too


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Terra said:


> What a fantastic idea for a thread! Fantastic props so far.
> 
> Favorite prop is my pet doggie:


WOW!!
Your skill is quite enviable what a fantastic piece Terra. 
Thank you so much for sharing the video too, so interesting to watch your process unfold.


----------



## DCSHOECOUSA (Oct 14, 2014)

awesome setup


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i love him...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

a_granger, what did you put on that cauldron to give it that look? I am assuming that it one of the plastic ones?? Great potions display. Very spooky, but elegant.


----------

